# Bandbreite drosseln



## Sight (14. August 2012)

Moin Leute, 

habe folgendes Problem, unsere neue Mitbewohnerin (aus Frankreich), lastet mit ihrem Notebook das Netzwerk aus (32MBit), in unregelmässigen Abständen. 
- Kein Virus drauf
- Neuinstallation kommt nicht in Frage
- Keine Programme gefunden, die das verusachen könnten

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, sie zum Beispiel auf nur 10MBit zu beschränken? 

Durch ein Tool oder über den Router? Habe nur nix im Router gefunden oder ich habs übersehen.
Router: D-Link DIR-600


----------



## the.hai (14. August 2012)

NetLimiter - Download

es hat mich keine 2min gekostet mit googlen von "software download drosseln"


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2012)

wie lastet man denn eine 32mbit leitung dauerhaft voll aus ?! 4k-videochat?


----------



## Leckrer (14. August 2012)

Spiel downloaden, zocken, Skype im Hintergrund mit 4 Leuten +


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2012)

Selbst dafür reichts normalerweise


----------



## the.hai (15. August 2012)

wahrscheinlich einfach nur nen fetten virus, wurm, trojaner irgendwas, der hinter ihrem rücken 10000000000000000mails pro sekunde verschickt, ihren monitor live streamt, ihre kontodaten preisgibt, ihre cam anzapft etc etc


----------



## Astrong (15. August 2012)

nicht zu vergessen die porno & torrent streams im hintergrund!


----------



## Sight (15. August 2012)

Peinlich, peinlich.... aber habe die Ursache gefunden... keine Ahnung warum es mir nicht vorher aufgefallen ist aber der übeltäter war Utorrent. 
Komischer weise hat sich das Icon immer komplett versteckt.

Viren sind zu 100% keine drauf gewesen, nicht mal Trojaner oder Sonstiges (wundert mich bei einer Frau  ). Gescannt mit Bitdefender, Kaspersky, Malwarebytes, Spybot.

Naja danke trotzdem für eure Tips und die tollen Ideen, warum die Leitung ausgelastet war


----------



## Stryke7 (15. August 2012)

Astrong schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen die porno & torrent streams im hintergrund!


 
40%  des Internetverkehrs weltweit sind Pornos ...


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2012)

Sight schrieb:


> der übeltäter war Utorrent.


 Na, dafür würde ich der Guten aber mal auf die Finger klopfen - ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass sie sich nicht ausschließlich Linux-ISOs, Patches und freie Musik gezogen hat.

MfG Jimini


----------



## the.hai (16. August 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Na, dafür würde ich der Guten aber mal auf die Finger klopfen - ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass sie sich nicht ausschließlich Linux-ISOs, Patches und freie Musik gezogen hat.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Sie haut wieder ab nach Frankreich und der Anschlussinhaber wird sich vor deutschen Gerichten verantworten  böse, aber mögliche Zukunft


----------



## Sight (17. August 2012)

.... gut das alle wieder nur an illegale Dinge denken


----------



## Jimini (18. August 2012)

Sight schrieb:


> .... gut das alle wieder nur an illegale Dinge denken


 Es ist natürlich möglich, mit einem Bittorrent-Client 32MBit auf legale Art und Weise auszulasten. Bei 4MB/s und ~240MB/Minute muss man da allerdings schon eine gewisse Datenmenge in der Queue haben - mir fallen da als erstes leider nur Linux-ISOs und frei erhältliche Spiele und Filme ein. Mag sein, dass sich ihre Interessen wirklich in dem Bereich bewegen, ich persönlich halte es bei sowas aber für wahrscheinlicher, dass es sich um Filme oder Serien handelt. Klar, damit unterstelle ich was, aber ich werde bei sowas aus Erfahrung immer hellhörig, wenn jemand größere Datenmengen via Bittorrent zieht. 
Einen Anschluss einer anderen Person, bei der man quasi zu Gast ist, auszulasten, ist aber meiner Meinung nach so oder so nicht in Ordnung - selbst wenn es ausschließlich frei erhältliche Daten sind. Ich persönlich würde nen Hals schieben, wenn jemand mit einem Filesharingprotokoll meine Leitung ausreizen würde. Denn wenn dann die Abmahnungen ins Haus flattern, habe ich als Anschlussinhaber den Ärger, das ist der Grund, wieso ich da übervorsichtig bin.

MfG Jimini


----------

